# Gluing nib holder into section



## furini (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi all
I've been thinking about gluing nib holders into the section.
There are probably good reasons for not doing so but if there are what art they?
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## plantman (Nov 7, 2015)

If you ever have to adjust, replace, or work on the pen you will never get it back out in one piece if you glue it in !!   Jim  S


----------



## furini (Nov 7, 2015)

plantman said:


> If you ever have to adjust, replace, or work on the pen you will never get it back out in one piece if you glue it in !!   Jim  S



But I should be able to pull out the nib and feed?


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes ... if you can't pull the nib and feed section out, you can't do your usual monthly maintenance and cleaning of your fountain pen ... the dried ink will keep fresh ink from flowing properly, and also keep you from re-filling a refillable ink cartridge.


It should be a nice firm friction fit, to keep excess ink from flowing out and keep too much air from getting to the ink and drying it out.


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 8, 2015)

Rather than gluing it in, whay was recommended to me was a little pure silicone grease on the threads to seal it.


----------



## 79spitfire (Nov 10, 2015)

Many commercial pens have the sleeve that holds the nib and feed glued in. Montblanc actually uses a 'sealer' on the feed and nib to prevent customers from 'adjusting' nibs. Carefully done the nib and feed should still be removable. 

Are you having trouble with them unscrewing, or are you trying to avoid tapping the section?


----------



## edstreet (Nov 11, 2015)

Perhaps Jeff can give us some sage wisdom on proper fountain nib usage and weight in on the glue topic.


----------



## jeff (Nov 11, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Perhaps Jeff can give us some sage wisdom on proper fountain nib usage and weight in on the glue topic.



Why would you say that Ed? I've never claimed to have any such knowledge.

I deleted your post because I didn't like your response of "non intelligent" directed at the posters question.  It was unnecessary. I consider comments like that to contribute to a climate of hostility.

What's your point by calling me out?


----------



## furini (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for the extra contributions - I asked because I was thinking of doing it without having to buy a new tap as I've found cheap nibs, feeds and holders (total cost £0.65!).  I know they're not going to be great pens but I've had a go with a converter stuck on the end before making a pen from the components and it writes ok.  They're going to be gifts to my students - can't run to £300 for decent Bock nibs for all of them!

I was sure I'd come across some kits where the nib and feed had the holder glued into the section, but as it is, I've ordered a tap from Mike which is nearly the right size.  I need 6.4 x .5 and have ordered a 6.5 x.5 as I can't find the 6.4 one anywhere.  It'll make each pen cost me a £1 more which I can live with.

Cheers

Stewart


----------

